# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  Jungle Boots

## Travel2

Hi there. Can You give me a hand in deciding which boots are ideal for jungle? I am going on jungle survival (just in two), we expect mud and wet conditions. What we found are Lowa Elite Jungle boots - which looks very promising. They have special ventilation hole - so water can go inside easily (but that would happen anyway), but with every step you pump water out of the boot.


Money is no issue right now, I just want to find best solution. Problem is - i am not able to buy theese in Europe - all e-shops said Lowa stoped makeing theese boots. 

Can anybody help me out with this? I want to choose smart and safe.

----------


## alop

Wow, this is a tempting and dangerous journey!

----------


## websunil007

Nice. Really I liked it.

Mac torrent

----------


## mihailudalcov

How do you rest?

----------


## chanvova

I want to choose smart and safe.

----------

